
How a curmudgeonly old reporter exposed the FIFA scandal that toppled Blatter - PhasmaFelis
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/06/03/how-a-curmudgeonly-old-reporter-exposed-the-fifa-scandal-that-toppled-sepp-blatter/?tid=pm_national_pop_b
======
PhasmaFelis
I love Andrew Jennings' naked schadenfreude at taking down bad guys. If we had
another thousand or so people like him, the world might be a better place.

